
Why are universities teaching this stuff? Stata, Java, no SQL - seamusabshere
http://seamusabshere.github.io/2020/06/12/why-are-universities-teaching-this-stuff
======
beezle
I took an RDBMS class to complete a comp sci minor back in the dark ages..
1984ish. Agree at some level it should be taught.

Disagree on the Java thing - its use is very wide spread outside of academia.
Rust? Not so much, maybe one day. It would be appropriate to have electives in
things such as Lisp or C and perhaps one or the other should be part of what
is necessary for a major.

Not sure I would hold Middlebury up quite so high, especially in comp. sci
where they certainly do not have a long track record. Poster is located in
Burlington so perhaps local bias and of course name rep.

